# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  ! ! ! Sind Gun-Produkte wirklich so gut ? ? ?

## TMS.agent

Hallo Leute !

Was haltet ihr von den Gun Produkten? Sind sie wirklich so gut oder alles nur heier Wind ?! Welche Erfahrung habt ihr schon mit dem Equipment gemacht ???

Hang Loose

----------


## Seppel

Hallo

ich habe zwei gunsegel und bin wirklich glcklich damit.

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
gun produkze sind schon voll i.o.
benutze doch mal die suchfunktion
gru
rolf

----------


## DrummingSurfer

HAb auch eins !Also ich finds super!
Gutes HAndling

----------


## greifswald

Habe WaveMC in 4.0, 4,2 sowie lteres Freerace in 6.5.

Vom Handling und Fahrleistunge bin ich zufrieden. Allerdings haben die MCs einen Konstruktionsfehler, so dass man schnell bei Aufriggen die Masttasche von innen zerstren kann (das Problem hat bisher jeder den ich kenne, der zumindest Segel aus diesen Baujahren hat).

Frher war der Service mal sehr gut. Heute... naja....

Wenn du Segel im Shop vor Ort kaufst hast du den Vorteil, dass du einen Ansprechpartner has, der zur Abhilfe bereit ist (oder er kann seinen Laden bald dicht machen..)

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi, ich habe immer noch 3 GUN-SAILS, 1 x Flash 6,2, 1x Grove 5,3, 1x Hammer 4.0. Den Hammer bin ich letztes mal mal in 2005 in GC gefahren, mit einem Handmade XXL. So und seit letztem Jahr wei ich auch, die Prototypen von GUN-SAILS haben ziemlich geilen PLY bzw. X-PLY. Testet mal einen Prototypen gegen ein Serien-Segel vom gleichen Typ und berichtet.

----------


## BadHunter

Tut mir leid, das jetzt sagen zu mssen, aber aus der Erfahrung im Bekanntenkreis kaufe ich fr das gleiche Geld lieber Markenware (Pryde, North, Gaastra) vom Vorjahr....

Mein persnlicher (!) Eindruck ist: bessere Verarbeitung, lngere Lebensdauer bei gleichbleibend guter Leistung.

Sicher ist es verlockend, aktuelles Material so gnstig zu kaufen (auch ich bin da schon in Versuchung gekommen), aber das mu jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden....

bers Internet bekommt man fr das gleiche Geld oder sogar gnstiger neue oder fast neue Ware (z.B. kaum gebraucht, auch ber die Kleinanzeigen hier) vom Vorjahr.

Gru,   Jens

----------


## Unregistriert

GUN-Produkte MSSEN gut sein, wenn Flow Jung dafr geworben hat !!!

----------


## RainerB

Vergesst doch mal die Markengeschichte (GUN ist auch ne Marke) und geht mit kritischem Blick an die Sache ran. Ein Segel ist die Summe von ganz vielen Einzeldetails:

- Materialauswahl (passend fr den Einsatzbereich)
- Materialqualitt (Dehnung, Reissfestigkeit, Abrieb, UV-Bestndigkeit, Langlebigkeit)
- Materialstrke (Stabilitt, Gewicht)
- Verarbeitungsqualitt (Haltbarkeit, Stabilitt)
- Know How und Entwicklung (Erfahrung der Segelmacher, Ausgiebiges testen)
- Schnitt (Fahreigenschaften)
- Design (Form und Farbe)
- usw.......

Und dann macht das Image der Marke ne Menge aus (Weltmeistersegel haben oft einen besseren Ruf, selbst wenn es besser verarbeitete Segel mit hochwertigerem Material gibt) - das Ergebnis von tollem Marketing.

Vergleicht beim Segelkauf doch mal, ob das Segeltuch der Lattentaschen am Rand nach innen umgeklappt und zustzlich zum Nhen auch verklebt ist. So vermeidet man Schnitte an den Hnden oder im Gesicht, wenn man bei einem Sturz oder Waschgang bers Segel rutscht, oder bei Freestyle Segelmanvern mal mit dem Fingenagel unter eine Lattentasche kommt (Schnittverletzungen!)

----------


## gandalf

ich besitze seit jan 2004 drei gunsails hammer, 4.2, 4.7 und 5.3. alle segel sind noch top in ordnung.  fahre damit an der holl. nordsee.
ich wrde die mir sofort wiederkaufen. habe vorher northsegel gehabt. gestern hab ich mir ein neues 5.7er bestellt/ wave mc. 
also ich finde die segel top. mich strt nur das man die nicht im laden kriegt und bestellen muss. die modernen segel sind sich meiner meinung nach sich immer hnlicher und deshalb interessiert mich besonders der preis. naja, bis auf ezzy-sails, mit deren profil komme ich nicht klar. 

aloha
markus

----------


## naish the hero

Ich Fahre auch die Komplette Gun palette.Sowohl die Race als auch die Wavesegel sind sowohl in der Verarbeitung als auch in den Fahreigenschaften Spitze und nicht selten besser als die "Markensegel".Nicht umsonst belegen die Gun Sgel bei Internationalen Regatten immer mit die vorderen Pltze.Zudem sind die Segel uerst preisgnstig.Das mit den Auslaufmodellem ist absoluter Schwachsinn,denn auch Gunsails bietet Vorjahresmodelle gnstiger an-sag mir doch mal ein gleichwertiges Segel was da preislich mithalten kann

----------


## werauchimmer

hi,

hatte mal nen gun mc, und muss sagen das teil hatte nen sehr schmalen einsatzbreich. bin nun zu np combat gewechselt. das ist nen riesen unterschied. im schnitt habe ich pro segel 40-50  mehr bezahlt. das geld ist es aber locker wert. es gibt doch nix schlimmeres als nen guten tag zu verlieren, weil das material nicht so luft.

cu

kurzer

----------


## gandalf

bei looping online kostest ein combat 5.0 von 2006 579 euros
und bei gunsails ein hammer 5.0 319 euro bzw ein wave mc 5.0 285 euro.
man kriegt 2 gun-segel segel zum preis von einem neilpryde, ist doch ok.

gr
markus

----------


## TomFlensburg

Im Herbst gibt es das NP dann fr 280 und das GUN nur unwesentlich gnstiger.

Dann bliebe noch die Frage, ob ein Vorjahres NP nicht sogar besser ist wie ein aktuelles GUN. Da kme das NP so billiger weg.

----------


## Unregistriert

ob 2005er oder 2007er..., das ist doch eh nur geschftemacherei der hersteller. fakt ist das gunsegel im schnitt fast die hlfte von neilprydesegeln kosten. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein aktuelles np-segel im herbst nur noch die hlfe des normpreises kostet.

gr
markus

----------


## BadHunter

> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein aktuelles np-segel im herbst nur noch die hlfe des normpreises kostet.
> 
> gr
> markus



Doch, leider ist es so....

Zumindest fast....

Man zahlt statt Listenpreis z.B. 520 im Herbst oder Winter nur ca. 300 fr das ladenneue Segel, und wenn man, wie ich, lnger sucht und kaum gefahrene gebrauchte Segel vom Vorjahr kauft (die dann wirklich beim Auspacken aussehen wie ladenneu), dann kann man die Segel auch fr 200 bekommen (wie ich gerade diesen Winter, ein fast neues 2005er Expression in 5,2 fr genau 200, und letzten Winter ein 5,8er Search vom Vorjahr, Zustand auch wie ladenneu, sogar ohne Wasserflecken auf der Folie, fr 185  incl. Versand.....)
Man mu eben nur die Augen offen halten!

Gru,   Jens

----------


## Seppel

Es gibt ja auch bei GUN Segeln Vorjahresmodelle, die sind dann ja auch noch mal billiger

----------


## Andre

Hatte schon mehrere Gun Segel , zuletzt ein Impact Wave . So war es ok , aber es wirkte auch etwas billig . Den Eindruck habe ich auch bei den aktuellen Guns , das Design ist zu schlicht und das es immer nur eine Farbe gibt finde ich auch einen groen Nachteil . Das Auge surft halt mit ...

Vom Preis her bin ich auch der Meinung das man fr mittleweile 250 - 350 Euro eine Menge Auswahl bei den anderen Marken hat , fr mich kommt Gun schon deshalb nicht mehr in Frage .

Zubehr hatte ich auch schon reichlich , mit den Trapezen war ich nie zufrieden , Neopren na ja , Mastverlngerungen ok , Masten waren auch ok , auch wenn mit ein C100 mal beim fahren gebrochen ist , Gabel (Freerideboom) absoluter Mist (zu weiche Holme , unpraktisches Kopfstck , zu weicher Belag (das Ding habe ich nach einem bsen Brief an Gun zurckgeben knnen - mein letzter Kauf) .

----------


## gandalf

ich finde die aktuelle gunserie(segel) vom design spitze. eben weil es so schlicht ist.
gutes design ist zeitlos. leider will das kaum ein hersteller aus der windsurfbranche berckischtigen. das design von apple ist deshalb auch so erfolgreich.
hoffentlich nehmen sich einige windsurfhersteller sowas mal als beispiel.

gr
markus

----------


## jou

...mit dem design ist geschackssache...
finde diese augeklebten kram was seltsam... 
und ich finde das "schlichte" design von Neil-Pryde oder Gaastra besser...
geschmakssache... und nen north oda NP segel is nich viel teurer als nen gun...

gru Jonas

----------


## BadHunter

> Es gibt ja auch bei GUN Segeln Vorjahresmodelle, die sind dann ja auch noch mal billiger



Ja, toll, Anzeige von GUN in der letzten Surf: alle Segel ca. 50 - 55 Eur gnstiger als der Listenpreis vom Vorjahr......

Da wrd ich mir als GUN-Kunde dann doch lieber ein neues Modell kaufen...

Oder, als Normalkunde, eben lieber ein NP, North oder Gaastra...

Gru,   Jens

----------


## Unregistriert

Oder man kauft die GUNs auf der Boot. Da hatte ich immer locker einen zustzlichen Nachlass von z.B. 40 EUR auf das Booster 2005. Statt 265 nur 225. Oder man kauft sich noch Equipment hinzu und kriegt das beim Kauf eines Segels geschenkt.

Und ich muss sagen: Qualittsunterschiede habe ich schon seit 5 Jahren kaum noch festgestellt. OK, die Servicepolitik ist etwas schlechter geworden. Aber wenn ich wirklich fr 225 ein neues Segel erhalte, dann ist es mir auch egal, wenn das Segel halt mal zwei Wochen zu spt geliefert wird. Na und das Design der Neuen ist echt toll (Geschmackssache)

----------


## Unregistriert

> Habe WaveMC in 4.0, 4,2 sowie lteres Freerace in 6.5.
> 
> Vom Handling und Fahrleistunge bin ich zufrieden. Allerdings haben die MCs einen Konstruktionsfehler, so dass man schnell bei Aufriggen die Masttasche von innen zerstren kann (das Problem hat bisher jeder den ich kenne, der zumindest Segel aus diesen Baujahren hat).
> 
> Frher war der Service mal sehr gut. Heute... naja....
> 
> Wenn du Segel im Shop vor Ort kaufst hast du den Vorteil, dass du einen Ansprechpartner has, der zur Abhilfe bereit ist (oder er kann seinen Laden bald dicht machen..)



das kenn ich auch. hatte es auch bei 2 segeln. aber das mit dem service stimmt meiner meinung nicht. habs ohne kosten zu denen geschickt und es wurde ohne murren neu vernht. ausserdem glaub ich nicht das die so doof sind und diesen nahtfehler jetzt immer noch machen. kann nur das sagen, dass das wave mc und damals das impact von 2003 gut mit der konkurrenz mithalten konnten. fand ganz im gegenteil zu jemandem weiter oben, dass das 4,7er wave mc mit ein bisschen trimm know-how einen riesigen einsatzbereich hatte

----------


## greifswald

Zu meiner Service-Geschichte:
Ich war in Tarifa.... bin dort in den Gunsails-Store und dachte: Reklamier st mal eben... Immerhin werden dort Segel zusammengeschustert , entwickelt und getestet...

Also:
1.) Nee machen die nicht, haben Anweisung aus D. Kosten werden nicht bernommen

2.) Habe auf eigene Kosten! (mit dem Handy, dachte es geht fix) fast 1/2h Stunde VERHANDELT damit mir eine Pauschale von 25Eur ersetzt wird. 

"Aber ich sei selbst schuld, das lge nur an meinen Aufriggfehlern, ich wr der 1. Kunde der sich beschweren wrde, kann gar nicht sein" 
, dann das typische :

"wir haben schon xxx Segel aufgeriggt, ich weiss wovon ich rede"... hat mich letztendlich hingestellt, als sei ich der letzte Depp und es wr mein 1. Segel das ich aufrigge!
3.) Habe es im Shop reparieren lassen, selbst die Rechnung bezahlt. Nach 3 Monaten Campingurlaub war die Rechnung nicht mehr auffindbar und ich hatte auf den Saftladen auch kein Bock mehr.

Letztendlich waren mir die 25Eur + 20€? Handy egal - aber auch bei Saisonstart sollte man einen Kunden ordentlich behandeln....

Ich habe auch kein Bock bei so einer Kleingkeit lange zu diskutieren - GunSails wird der 1/2h Lohn fr die Abwimmelung merh als 25Eur gekostet haben...

Mein nchstes Segel war i.. dann ein Gaastra ;-) - man hab ichs denen gezeigt! ;-)

Wie war das noch mit 1 schlechter Kunde killt 1000 gute kunden oder so?

----------


## Unregistriert

Also ich fahre jetzt schon seit ber 10 Jahren Regatten mit, und kenne mich auch ein wenig mit den Herstellungspreisen aus!
Listenpreise wie bei Pryde sind der helle Wahnsinn zum Herstellungspreis eines Segels... das bezahlen ehr nur Leute die keine Ahnung oder Geld genug haben!
Lieber Auslaufsegel zum halben Preis oder bei Gun zum neuen Preis!
Dann wei ich wenigstens, das ich kein Geld verschenkt habe und schlechter sind die Segel bestimmt nicht!

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi,
ich hatte mal ein 2004er 6,0 Flash von Gun und nach einer halben Saison sah das Teil aus wie nach Extreme Wavesailing in Maui. Mein Naish und North sehen immernoch aus wie neu. Die schlagen das Gun auch in Sachen Handling, Gewicht und Verarbeitung um Lngen. Also ich kaufe mir auch in Zukunft lieber ein Segel, das etwas mehr kostet und hab dann viele Jahre Spa mit, als jedes Jahr ein neues gnstiges von Gun.

----------


## greifswald

Ist  wohl geschmackssache... Ich bin kein Markenfetischist - ich nehme dass, was gut funktioniert und das zum  gnstigen Preis. 

Der Einsatzbereich des MCs finde ich hingegen sehr gut. Aber das ist geschmackssache.

So genannte "Markensegel" sind auch nicht immer das Gelbe vom Ei. Das kann am besten jmd beurteilen, der die DInger regelmssig reparieren muss. Diesbezglich sollte man mal jmd Fragen... in Tarifa gibts da einige Leute...

Was ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe: xply-Verstrkung nur aufgedruckt! D.h. die Verstrkung war nur frs AUge....

----------


## Unregistriert

moin zusammen.

wer von euch hat denn erfahrungen mit den Masten von GUN???

Besonders wrden mich die neuen skinnys interessieren. Ich denke, die werden in Italien hergestellt und sollten schon edle Teile sein.
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern von skinny masten, sind die von GUN schon recht preiswert.           Fhrt die jemand??

----------


## Free your mind

Moin, 
also ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Gun Sails Produkten!
Besonders als Schler, wenn man eh nicht allzu viel Geld zur Verfgung hat, und man sich ein Wavesegel zulegen mchte, Kauf man sich lieber ein Wave MC (4,0 m) fr 259€ als ein North fr 400€.
Und auch die Zubehrs wie z.B. das Trapez "Pro Wave" fr 65€ is der Hammer!
Naja, mein Meinung : Billig aber trotzdem gut!
Und noch zu dem Lieferservice.
Als ich das letzte mal bei Gun bestellt habe, dauerte es nur 4 Tage mit UPS und meinen Sachen waren da!

----------


## Benjamin

Ich hab mir am Mittwoch einen neuen Mast+Kleinschei bei Gun bestellt, und es ist gerade angekommen! ! ! 
Top Qualitt zum kleinen Preis ! Was will man mehr? 
Werde ab jetzt nur noch bei Gun shoppen gehen, die anderen Hersteller sind doch wahnsinnig mit deren Preisen!

----------


## Unregistriert

> ob 2005er oder 2007er..., das ist doch eh nur geschftemacherei der hersteller. fakt ist das gunsegel im schnitt fast die hlfte von neilprydesegeln kosten. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein aktuelles np-segel im herbst nur noch die hlfe des normpreises kostet.
> 
> gr
> markus




Also das kann ich auch besttigen, habe letzten Herbst fr ein neues 2005er North Instinct 260 Euro bezahlt, Listenpreis war auch ber 500 Euro. Versteh sowieso nicht, wieso es Leute gibt, die den Listenpreis fr ihr Material zahlen. Das rausgeschmissene Geld wrden sie lieber mir geben  :Wink:

----------


## Free your mind

> Ich hab mir am Mittwoch einen neuen Mast+Kleinschei bei Gun bestellt, und es ist gerade angekommen! ! ! 
> Top Qualitt zum kleinen Preis ! Was will man mehr? 
> Werde ab jetzt nur noch bei Gun shoppen gehen, die anderen Hersteller sind doch wahnsinnig mit deren Preisen!



Jep sag ich doch!

----------


## Unregistriert

Habe auch einen Mast krzlich bestellt und der kam prompt an und sieht gut aus. Ja auch Masten knnen gut aussehen. Fahren tut er aber trotzdem um so besser. Das ist doch woe beim Tanken. Manche Leute schwren auf Aral und Shell, andere vergngen sich auch mit den freien Tankstellen und bezahlen aber weniger. 
Ich persnlich finde, man sollte so Lden wie Gun frdern. So kommt wenigstens mehr Wettbewerb in diese berteuerte Branche rein. Dass es gut und gnstig geht zeigt ja eben GUN. Auerdem bin ich gerne bereit fr gute Qualitt angemessen hohe Preise zu zahlen. Da GUN Qualitt zu guten Preisen verkauft wird, bin ich demzufolge aber nicht bereit, wesentlich teurere Pryde Segel zu kaufen. Im Endeffekt verdient GUN mehr an mir. Anstelle von einem Segel, Mast, Gabelbaum pro Saison von North kaufe ich jetzt immer zwei Segel, zwei Masten, eine Gabel pro Saison. Und da ich im Vergleich zu frher immer noch Geld brig habe, leiste ich mir dann halt noch nen Neo, Trapez etc.

----------


## Dace

Ich nutze fast ausschlielich Gun Zeugs....bin extrem zufrieden! Die die meinen sie wrden ein NP oder North vom Vorjahr zum gleichen Preis bekommen wie ein aktuelles Gun....wo? ob Zone, Search oder anderer Stuff dann hchstens von 2004

----------


## TomFlensburg

Hab folgendes von 2005:

4,7 Search: 300 Euro (allerdings schon letzten Herbst gekauft)

6,5 Expression: 275 Euro (vor kurzem gekauft)

5,7 Expression: 300 Euro (ebenfalls letzten Herbst gekauft).


Als Vergleich GUN 2006:

Wave MC 4,7 - 280 Euro

Pearl 6,2 - 295 Euro


Hinzu kommt bei GUN der Versand.

Wie Du siehst geht die Rechnung schon auf, dass man NP und North vom Vorjahr zum gleichen Preis bekommt wie die 2006er Discountsegel. 

Zustzlich muss ich sagen, dass ich meinen Local Dealer auch gerne untersttze, denn ein Surfladen in der Nhe ist wichtig, wenn man mal kurzfristig was braucht.

----------


## Hangman

Ich muss sagen Gun ist zum surfen Lernen ok. Aber wenn es dann richtig zur Sache geht sind die renomierten Firmen einfach besser ich hab mir auch 2004 ein 6,3qm Flash 03 gekauft. Mein Surfpartner fhrt ein 6.3 Gaastra Puls Pro von 2002. Zwischen den Segeln liegen Welten. Das Gaastra gleitet schneller an, hat einen viel stabileren Druckpunkt, ist leichter und das Hndling ist erste Sahne. Ich hab mir dieses Jahr ein neues 5,6er Gaastra Remedy fr 320 neu aus dem Surfshop gekauft. Das Segel ist einfach spitze im gegensatz zu meinem Gun.
ber die Gunmasten habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts negatives gehrt jedoch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen die Alu-Gabeln Taugen berhaupt nichts. Mein Kumpel hat schon zwei auf dem Gewissen nur allein durch Duckjibes und meine die hat sich auch einfach so mal gedacht wegzuknicken. Nach einem Jahr surfen und das war mein erstes auf dem Wasser. Die wrde jetzt keinen Monat mehr bei mir halten und ich wiege nur 65kg.
Mein 1,5 Jahre alter Gun-Neo platzt auch aus allen Nhten (Fr den hat auch Flo Jung werbung gestanden, und? Der bekommt ja auch jeden Monat nen neuen)

Also nie wieder Gun

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Leute,
ihr knnt euch schon mal berlegen, wie ihr in den nchsten Jahren an gnstige Segel kommt. Wenn alles klappt und alle Firmen mitspielen, wird es die billigen Messesegel nicht mehr geben. North Sails hat schon damit angefangen, die Liefermenge 2007 der Segel auf ca. max. 1000 Segel fr den deutschen Markt zu beschrnken. damit wird verhindert dass der Markt berschwemmt wird und es ab Mitte des Jahres Dumping nicht mehr geben wird.
Ich finde ein tolles Konzept. Hoffen wir dass sich die Surf Branche dadurch rehohlt.
Also werden 2007-08 Segel etwas knapper.
Jan

----------


## surfinallthetime

Hi also ich hab auch zwei Gunsegel und ich bin auch voll zufrieden damit.

Preis Leistung ist super!!! Und wenn mal was kaputt geht, kannst dus ja bei GUN einschicken und reparieren lassen, ist net so teuer!!!

Patrick

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo,





> ...ich hab mir auch 2004 ein 6,3qm Flash 03 gekauft. Mein Surfpartner fhrt ein 6.3 Gaastra Puls Pro von 2002. Zwischen den Segeln liegen Welten. Das Gaastra gleitet schneller an, hat einen viel stabileren Druckpunkt, ist leichter und das Hndling ist erste Sahne....



Hm also ich habe auch ein 2003er Flash allerdings in 7.4.
Ich muss sagen dass ich gerade mit diesem Segel Deine Meinung nicht besttigen kann. ICh finde gerade das Flash hat einen sehr weiten Windbereich. Ich bin es schon von 4 bis 6 Windstrken gefahren. Bei 6 soweit im Vorliek durchgezogen dass alle Latten frei waren. Also ich bin selten so entspannt bei 6er gefahren wie mit dem Flash. 
Mein gaastra Matrix 6.5 ist qualittsmig sehr seltsam. Einerseits genial verarbeitet in Kleinigkeiten, andererseits lst sich schon der Stoff an den Segellattentaschen auf und zieht Fden. Also gibt sich das zu Gun nix.
Bei meinem Flash sind zwar auch mal Stoffe ungenau bereinander gelegt und da ist auch mal an einer Naht einfach der Faden zwischendrin abgesetzt und wieder angefangen, aber es hat bisher gehalten. 

Die Masten sind ok. Habe zwar mal einen 4,60er nach fast 2 Jahren wegen Materialfehler umgetauscht bekommen aber das spricht ja auch fr Gun.

Mit den Gabeln geb ich Dir recht. Katastrophe - aufgrund des zu kleinen Gummiplttchens rutschen die Gabeln am Mast rum und belasten ihn dort unntig. Gerissen ist mir aber noch keine Gabel von Gun.

Mit den Cambersegeln hab ich auch so mein Problem. Die Ballcamber sind alles andere als Mastschonend. Da gerade Carbon extrem empfindlich ist gegenber Punktbelastung ist es mir ein Rtsel wie man so etwas bauen kann. Vor allem bei den Race-Segeln mit hoher Vorlieksspannung. Auerdem schlagen sie bei diesen Segeln oft nicht um.

Was Neos betrifft, kenn ich auch einige Kumpels die rger damit hatten.

Insgesamt geb ich Dir recht was Qualitt betrifft - ich glaube aber von der Leistung der Segel gibt es sich nichts zu anderen Herstellern.

Ich werde jedenfalls mal noch Neilpryde versuchen, North kommt aufgrund des "nehmt doch bitte unsere teure Masten"-prinzip fr mich nicht in Frage.

----------


## Hangman

ber den Einsatzbereich des 6.3 Flash kann ich mich ansich auch nicht groartig beschweren. Ich kann es bei 4-6Bf fahren jedoch ist das Handling wie die Bewegungen beinem Dinosauria. Total schwerfllig und der Schub von einer Winddse oder Be bei uns auf dem Seh wird mit ner riesen verzgerung  aufgenommen. Ich seh den Wind und wei in 5Sekunden ruckt das Segel. Ok das kann das fahren ansich schon softer machen ich find es trotzdem scheie. Der stabiele Druckpunkt ist auch so eine Sache wenn das Segel nicht absolut perfekt fr den Wind getrimmt ist wandert der bei mir nur rum.

Soviel zu meinem Gun Flash hang loose

----------


## Jens-K.

Habe mal vor langer Zeit ein Gun 4.7 gehabt. Rundherum waren immer alle schon mit 4.2 am heizen. Ich habe getrimmt wie ein Weltmeister, gemacht, getan.... Das Ding war doch neu! Einen ganzen Urlaub gebastelt und gergert  :Frown:   Nach dem Urlaub habe ich mir dann wieder ein schnes North gekauft, 120 deutsche Mark teurer, Mast rein und los gings  :Smile:  Seit dem, und ich bin noch nicht entuscht worden, spare ich lieber ein Jahr lnger. ....
euer Jens

----------


## zeelaender

immer wieder lustig, wie das Thema Gun seitenweise das Forum fllt. Ist doch ganz einfach: Gun ist weder discount- noch Studenten-stuff sondern einfach Direktvertrieb, sprich: keine Hndler dazwischen, das spart Kohle, also sind die Sachen gnstig. Hinter Gun stecken keine Riesen-Segelfabriken wie bei North oder Gaastra, die ja auch fr die Segelboot-Industrie schneidern. Daher ist das Budget fr Marketing usw. geringer. Aber: die Tests und unzhlige Kufer zeigen, dass Gun echt gut geworden ist in den letzten Jahren. Vielleicht gegenber NP und Co. manchmal einen kleinen Testpunkt weniger hier und da, aber insgesamt fr jeden Normalsurfer absolut tauglich. Also: wer Image braucht kauft NP usw., wer gnstig kaufen will, geht zu Gun und hat kaum schlechteren stuff. Ansonsten aber gilt wie berall: der eine kommt hiermit, der andere damit besser zurecht, es gibt halt Vorlieben bei der Nutzung, deswegen mu aber weder Gun noch NP/North usw. besser oder schlechter sein.
So: viel geschrieben aber die Diskussionen werden weiter gehen, ist halt ein unendliches Thema.

----------

